# Bali Catshark Breeding



## Crumbs

Hi everyone!

I just wanted to share with you the most recent shark species that I have bred and hatched, Atelomycterus baliensis.

Catsharks have been my biggest passion for as long as I can remember and I have truly dedicated myself to this family of shark... and several others.
To my knowledge this species has only been bred in Oari Aqua World in Japan.










sorry I am having a hard time embedding the videos

Here is a sexy time video





Stages of embryo development





and finally my first baliensis neonate. It's a boy!





If interested, feel free to subscribe to me on youtube for updates and checkout my sites benthicsharks.ca and sharkraycentral.com

I also have several species of captive bred sharks available for sale to those that are properly equipped to handle them.


----------



## k1ng

Thats pretty impresive man congradulations. How long did it take you to get the pair and how do you house them?


----------



## Crumbs

Thanks for the comment K1ng, I have been working with this species for several years but only developed a breeding group over the last two.

They are housed in a fibreglass tank that I have custom built which is part of larger system.

Here is a life support system pic but you can not see the UltimalII bead filter of GFO reactor but you get the just of it.


----------



## altcharacter

Holy Bejeesus!! That is the mother of all setups. Kudos to you my friend!


----------



## Chromey

And he has 1 of the most amazing looking homemade plywood tanks.

Great job with the pups.


----------



## Crumbs

hehe, thanks!

Here are a few more LSS pics on the system. I am available for hire if you have deep enough pockets.

My lab- water testing









Prefilter, with filter bag and filter floss









Highly oxygenated bio reactor with Kaldnes media









From the left, 200 lb sulfur Autotrophic denit system, UltimaII, Kaldnes reactor, Accupac 650 bio media degas tower.









Kaldnes close up









Accupac 650 close up









RK2 PE 25, Sander O3 generator, Peristaltic Pump feeding FW and calcium hydroxide to precipitate PO4









And I had to cut my ceiling open to fit the surging bio tower in that I built. hehe


----------



## Chromey

Your really have 1 of the Most impressive systems i have seen.

Its been fun following you for the last few years.


----------



## k1ng

Nice filtration setup! Would you mind taking a few pics of your breeding pairs and tanks?


----------



## Crumbs

Thanks, there are more pics of my sharks up on my site.


----------



## Crumbs

Here is a new video of the pups


----------



## Flexin5

how big do those cat sharks get?


----------



## Crumbs

They are the smallest shark that is now available in the aquarium trade. Females get up to 17 inches, the males are about an inch smaller.


----------



## Flexin5

i've read that they need like a 300 gallon tank tho right? can you keep coral with a cat shark? 

(sorry noob questions but i've always wondered)


----------



## Crumbs

Coral and Bali Catsharks are both found in the same waters. 

It is not best to look for minimum tank sizes but Bali cats I think would be happy in a 220 long tank if it is not over cluttered with rock.


----------

